# Advice on offshore fishing guide



## big nasty 13 (Oct 11, 2016)

Planning a buddy's bachelor trip for next spring/summer and was thinking of doing a 36hr offshore trip. There will be 8 of us going. Was looking at some charters out of Orange Beach AL, but any suggestions would be helpful.

Thanks


----------



## tommy jacobs (Oct 12, 2016)

Kelly Girl Charters out of PCB, Lady Kelly, or Kelly Girl, Mark Kelly one of the best Captains out there and one Heck of a nice guy, I booked him 2 days in a row this past July, look back on my post for pictures, you will be very happy !


----------



## oatmeal1 (Oct 17, 2016)

You should go out on the Annie Girl out of Orange Beach. Just got back from a 36 hr trip to the rigs. Had an awesome time. Great captain and crew. Check them out online or on FB. Will try to post a report later.


----------



## doomtrpr_z71 (Oct 17, 2016)

I personally don't care for charters out of PCB or Capt Andersons Marina but the Kelly Girl did have a good bit more than we had on the Lady S. Unless you want the PCB atmosphere I'd go out of Carrabelle.


----------



## Old Winchesters (Oct 17, 2016)

Go on over to Venice, LA and charter from there or stay at the marina overnight all three days and still catch more fish that a full 36 hour trip. That's how I would do it.


----------

